# Using laserjet printer on transfer paper



## spinswimscream (Jul 23, 2008)

hi there,

Can i use a laser printer to print onto my transfer paper or is inkjet a better option?

Thanks for looking


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The best known laser transfer paper are Duracotton and Image Clip. Image Clip is a two step process. Duracotton is a one step. Both are only for white/light colors. Duracotton may have paper for pastels and some colors later this year


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi Charlse,

Any word about Autoart's opaque?

Thanks.


----------

